# Thank You.....IDA?!?



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Wx prediction off Weather underground for offshore P-Cola/Orange Beach on Saturday....<DIV class="tm10 b">*Saturday*</DIV>East winds around 10 knots becoming southeast. Seas 2 to 4 feet. </DIV></DIV>And as Boboe says, the Gulf bottomfishing is usually "stupid-good" for a few days after a hurricane.</DIV></DIV>Giddy Up,</DIV></DIV>Catch</DIV>


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Early just yet....WX said 1-3's starting on wed a couple of hours ago..now building...typical...but I'm on the ready with a full tank and bait galore....

Jimmy


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

It takes a cat 3 or better to get the grouper to come in in any numbers...Rain Storm Ida will not have changed the bottom fishing....Just FYI...:letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't care about the affects of Ida and fish push...Justlooking forcalm seas to get there!!!!

I know where the fish live...Deep!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta go!!!!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jjam (11/10/2009)*Don't care about the affects of Ida and fish push...Justlooking forcalm seas to get there!!!!
> 
> I know where the fish live...Deep!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta go!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jimmy


*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS IN THE MORNING BECOMING
VARIABLE 10 KNOTS OR LESS...THEN BECOMING EAST 5 TO 10 KNOTS AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. 


Looks like this weekend looks decent. Too bad I already have plans for somthing else.:banghead:banghead


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The storm moved too fast and was too weak to push in any groupers. What the storm will do is with the high tides the flounder will migrate out with the increased tide action. About 8 or 10 years ago the same thing happened. No flounder, but it was a heck of a March return for them.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

From Weather Underground- Tues a.m. prediction for offshore waters south of P-Cola<DIV class="tm10 b">*Saturday*</DIV>Northeast winds 5 to 10 knots in the morning becoming variable 10 knots or less...then becoming south 5 to 10 knots in the evening becoming east around 10 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. </DIV></DIV>Catch</DIV>


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It's dying down..:banghead

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

just wait and see


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *Deeplines (11/10/2009)*It's dying down..:banghead
> 
> http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

check these out:

A charter captain friend got this lucky fella onto an 80 lb Snowy Grouper










He also got them onto this 90lbWarsaw Grouper. Thar she blows!










Catch


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

hey catch all ..... thanks for the link to RFA ... I have been wanting to support just such an organization


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *CATCH-ALL (11/10/2009)*check these out:




water looks beautiful!!!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

here i come edge/131/nipple sat...wahoo better be on the look out, just got some new toys for them:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

what rigs was he fishing ?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Catch i think thats the new world record snowy grouper.80lbs


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately not a record. It was caught on an electric reel. One of those winches masquerading as a reel, called a Kristal 651. 

Catch


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Is that a post IDA fish? 



Just wondering. Heading to the Edge area this weekend.


----------

